# Spouse visa application adequate maintenance



## Mluka14 (Nov 7, 2014)

I would really appreciate some guidance on proceeding with my husbands application we are applying under adequate maintenance. We have 1 child and I am a carer, I believe we meet all requirements but feel I need some help regarding the correct evidence. 
The income I receive is 
Â£61 per carers allowance
Â£63 ctc
Â£20.30 child benefit
Â£56 employment
The rate I believe for a family of 3 is Â£187 pw after housing costs, we will be living rent free with my father.
What I would like to know is regarding the documents, I have the original carers allowance, child benefit and child tax credit letters to show I am entitled to and receive these benefits. I have a letter from my boss confirming employment and salary. To show proof of evidence I have included 3 bank statements from June July and august of this year showing receipt of all income. Will these be sufficient? To prove accommodation I have included an immigration report, letter from my father saying he is happy for us to stay there and land registry documents to show ownership of property and finally a utility bill again to show proof of my father living there. 
For proof of relationship we will include photos with different family members mine and his, our sons birth documents and bio page our son was born in my husbands country. Also letters, cards, Skype calls and facebook messages. Does this provide sufficient evidence for our case? Also I am pregnant again an due in march next year should we include information of this in our application? I am very grateful for any advice you could give as I have studied many of the posts on this forum to put together our application and feel I need some help at the final hurdle.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

It's 113.70 + 66.33 + 17.45 = £197.48 after housing costs.
You need award letter for each benefit/allowance, plus one bank statement each showing the money being received. With respect to your job, you should submit 6 months' worth of payslips and bank statement, or any shorter period if you haven't worked for 6 months.
Housing documents are fine.
Go easy on communications record - representative samples of each 6-month period, without content of messages. Don't mention pregnancy as it's not relevant.


----------



## Mluka14 (Nov 7, 2014)

Thank you for your very prompt reply joppa. I should be ok on the adequate maintenance front then as my total income is 200 pw with no housing costs. I intend to set my workings out using the Ahmed theory and attach it to the appendix 2 form. I worried about pay slips and bank statements though as I took some unpaid leave in sept/oct and don't have the income from employment to show for these months. Do you think this will be a reason for refusal, what would you suggest I do regarding this? 
I would also like to say thank you for all the information you give across this site as it has helped me immensely in preparing our application.


----------



## Mluka14 (Nov 7, 2014)

I would really appreciate any further help regarding not have payslips for sep/oct. 
Thanks in advance


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

If you were not paid do you meet the financial requirements of adequate maitenance? If you dont because you have no other income coming in you will be rejected. 

What on earth is the Ahmed theory?


----------



## Mluka14 (Nov 7, 2014)

No I was not paid for these months but I still have a job and I am working again now, it was unfortunate circumstances requiring me to take the time off. I still meet the requirements of adequate maintenance but don't know how I should present this in the application.

My understanding of the Ahmed theory is how the work out if I meet the maintenance requirements. Income - housing costs must be greater than the Income support level.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

If your income fluctuates, just take an average over 6 months.
Ahmed case: https://tribunalsdecisions.service.gov.uk/utiac/2013-ukut-84


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Thanks, googling got me nowhere with that.


----------



## Mluka14 (Nov 7, 2014)

Thanks again for your replies. We are planning to do the application this week as we hope for an answer before this baby is due. In your opinion can you see any key points for refusal. I feel a bit out of my depths with it all really.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

If you meet the maintenance requirement and supply the documents required to meet the other requirements, there is no reason why you shouldn't be successful. However, Albanian applicants are scrutinised and statistically there is a high rate of refusals.


----------

